# Smelly tank



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

whats the best cure for a smelly tank???


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*clean it out  pmsl,  dont 4get to click me eggs please *


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

what does it smell of? do a partial water change and check the filter is working especially if it smells like rotten eggs have you switched the filter of for more than a few hours? do you get algae problems?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

chantys said:


> what does it smell of? do a partial water change and check the filter is working especially if it smells like rotten eggs have you switched the filter of for more than a few hours? do you get algae problems?


I am gonna do what youve said tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

chantys said:


> what does it smell of? do a partial water change and check the filter is working especially if it smells like rotten eggs have you switched the filter of for more than a few hours? do you get algae problems?


Thanks for the info , i did a partial water change and seems to have helped !


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

You need to do a partial water change on a regular basis with fish tanks. I found too that live plants made my tank smell when they started rotting - so out they went.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Sharr76 said:


> You need to do a partial water change on a regular basis with fish tanks. I found too that live plants made my tank smell when they started rotting - so out they went.


I to have Live plants ! Should i get rid of them then??


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

If they are well rooted in the tank leave them, its ony when they are floating around or not rooted that they can start to rot. Feel them if they feel slimy they are starting to rot, taken them out.

I ended up putting plastic plants in mine you can get some really nice looking ones nowadays and they do look real.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

if you clean the tank properly it wont smell!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> if you clean the tank properly it wont smell!


You must have all the brains! is there something wrong with your eyes??? cause you keep rolling them and making idiotic comments! 
If you don't want to make a constructive comment then why post??


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Sharr76 said:


> If they are well rooted in the tank leave them, its ony when they are floating around or not rooted that they can start to rot. Feel them if they feel slimy they are starting to rot, taken them out.
> 
> I ended up putting plastic plants in mine you can get some really nice looking ones nowadays and they do look real.


Ok thanks for that ,thats the way i think i will go


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck! Let us know if it solved the problem


----------

